# Your favorite campsite



## kneedeep

I take my family camping during me and my wife's anniverary. Its in mid June and we have been to Higgins lake,bay city and tawas point. We loved tawas but were thingking somewhere different and were looking for suggestions. Got any.


----------



## DADA77

kneedeep said:


> I take my family camping during me and my wife's anniverary. Its in mid June and we have been to Higgins lake,bay city and tawas point. We loved tawas but were thingking somewhere different and were looking for suggestions. Got any.


double j ranch campground is by far the best i have stayed at and yogi bear in portage indiana is by far the worst
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jarome477

try ludington if you can get in walk the board walk


----------



## mkarpov

Clear Lake in Atlanta. Usually pretty quiet, big lake(though I couldn't figure out the fishing...), swimming possibilities. Not terribly far from Gaylord or Alpena.


----------



## PWood

I haven't been there in a few years, but I always liked Petosky State Park on Little Traverse Bay between Petosky and Harbor Springs.


----------



## pilsbury38

Rifle river rec area in lupton, parks a couple thousand acres has like seven lakes fishing and swiming a river hiking trails plenty to do.


----------



## xfactor

pilsbury38 said:


> Rifle river rec area in lupton, parks a couple thousand acres has like seven lakes fishing and swiming a river hiking trails plenty to do.


----------



## RyeDog

Some of my favorites include Petoskey State Park, Young State Park, PJ Hoffmaster State Park and Platte River Campground.


----------



## bigred14

If your not looking for full hookup, try some of the national forest campsites, rollways, lumbermans monument north of hale, or pine river up by barton city, but they are kinda hardcore, no showers, just primitive, but ecluded, and quiet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigred14

Not just ecluded, but secluded too...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kneedeep

Over 430 views and only 9 replies. I just wondered where your favorite spot is. Just trying to see were the best places are, just put one or two down so we can see some of the best places to go. Thanks.


----------



## Barothy

Well, we like Yankee Springs S.P. on Gun Lake. It's too late now to get a site on the canal this Summer, but it sure is nice to park the boat right on the campsite. The fishing is not too bad either. We make it there at least once a year.


----------



## Big Reds

William Mitchell state park in Cadillac. Best of everything.


----------



## DADA77

koa over by muskegon has nice grounds and great spek and bass fishn
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kneedeep

Awsome, Thanks for the replies. Keep them coming.


----------



## bigbuckbob

Ludington State Park --Mears State Park -- Kampvilla in Bear Lake


----------



## CaseBones

favorite for a tent or camper would be straits state park in st ignace. try to get one of the sites by the lake, beautiful views of the bridge at night. 

for some awesome rustic camping, anywhere in the manistee national forest, access to the beach is very secluded most times youre the only person there!


----------



## cliftp

We really like Wilderness State Park, usually go to Ludington State Park in the summer, when the kids were young went to Cadillac, Mitchell, often, the hunting museum is pretty neat. Heck, with the new "passport" thing, the DNRE may be able to start maintaining the parks again. 

We have been to a lot of others, no complaints. Michigan is beautiful.

Paul C.


----------



## bborow2501

+ 1 for wilderness
its nice that some of the sites are 100' from the beach
and they are just on the back side of the dunes so you sleep on really soft sand
and the sunsets are great
near enough to the straits for a fast grocery run

also chapel beach campground in pictured rocks in one of a kind


----------



## bigmac

Taq. Falls in the U.P!!!!!


----------

